# Metropolocity Marmoset Slingshot



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I won this as a prize from Metropolocity in late October (or was it early September?), and after an address snafu (sorry Metro!) it finally arrrived. I have a pic, but it says I "cannot use this size immage extension on this community"

I banded it with Theraband Gold I bought from Flippinout, and I really, really like it. I think I like this frame more than the classic Y

It gives more support than the classic Y frame, allowing for a heavier frame. It was beutifully made, Metro really knows what he's doing! I felt it was really strong for the weight and (lack of) bulk. Next to the Socut, It's my favorite. Check it out at metrogradegoods.com. I highly recomend this slingshot! (and no, I'm not Metro promoting his goods on a different acoount.)


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

To add the picture, Make sure the URL has the format at the end

So there should be www.blahblahblah.com/34eag.jpg or .png


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoy your price, happy shooting !


----------

